# Sound



## Tom32 (27. August 2001)

Hi!
Kann mir einer sagen wie genau ich eine sounddatei abspielen lassen kann wenn man auf die HP kommt?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Dunsti (27. August 2001)

da gibts einmal dieses Tag: <BGSOUND SRC="datei.wav"> ... funktioniert aber nur im IE.

in beiden Browsern funktionierts so: <EMBED SRC="datei.wav">

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Tom32 (27. August 2001)

Na besten dank für die schnelle hilfe 
Werde es gleich mal austesten


----------



## uwee (24. März 2005)

der obere Befehl funktioniert ja gut...
aber mit dem Unteren wird diese Soundbar vom MediaPlayer angezeigt... kann man die irgendwie unsichtbar amchen oder so?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2005)

Du hast aber tief gegraben. 
Ich denk Du kannst mit CSS das EMBED-Element unsichtbar machen. Eine andere Moeglichkeit faellt mir grad nicht ein.
Um mal auf einen der alten Beitraege zurueck zu kommen:


			
				Dunsti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in beiden Browsern funktionierts so: <EMBED SRC="datei.wav">


In beiden Browsern ist eine klasse Aussage. Ich hab hier im Buero 8 Browser drauf, zusaetzlich hab ich zuhause noch einen den es dummerweise fuer Windows nicht gibt (Konqueror), das macht 9.


----------



## uwee (24. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast aber tief gegraben. .


naja... man wird ja zum Suchen aufgefordert und mit den restlichen Ergebnissen zu "Sound abspielen" konnte ich nicht viel anfangen, weil ich was möglichst simples haben wollte 



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In beiden Browsern ist eine klasse Aussage. Ich hab hier im Buero 8 Browser drauf, zusaetzlich hab ich zuhause noch einen den es dummerweise fuer Windows nicht gibt (Konqueror), das macht 9.



Ich selbst habe auch mehrere Brwoser (und auch den Konqueror) und daher suche ich eine Lösung, mit der der Sound mit allen Browser abspielbar ist...
Die wichtigsten wären mir da:

Konqueror
Opera
IE
Netscape
Mozilla

Ich hoffe ich hab keinen gängigen vergessen....


----------



## redlama (24. März 2005)

Du hast den Firefox vergessen! 
Aber sag mal, <embed> ist kein Standard Tag. Also falls Du Deine Seite valide halten willst, dann wirst Du mit <embed> ein Problem bekommen! Das aber nur also Hinweis am Rande!

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2005)

uwee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die wichtigsten wären mir da:
> 
> Konqueror
> Opera
> ...


Ich denke Du hast die wichtigsten (okay, Danke redlama, fuer den Hinweis auf Firefox). Die meisten beruecksichtigen ja nichtmal den Konqueror, aber der kriegt das schon ganz gut hin.  Ich glaub viele kennen den nichtmal. 
Ich teste meine Site mit folgenden:
Konqueror
Internet Explorer
Netscape 7.2
Netscape 8 Beta
Mozilla
Firefox
Opera
Lynx
Amaya

Besonders interessant find ich, dass der Netscape 8 Beta sich im USER_AGENT als Firefox ausgibt. 

CSS-maessig musste ich auch nur Anpassungen fuer den IE machen, weil der halt aus der Reihe faellt, ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme.

Wie gesagt, probier mal ob Du mittels CSS, dass EMBED unsichtbar kriegst.


----------



## uwee (24. März 2005)

btw: ehe ich das vergesse und ich Lösungen ausprobiere, die Serverseitig funktionieren...
Die HTML-Seite wird später auf einer CD und nicht im Internet sein.
Es soll soetwas wie ein Menü werden...
Hatte schon an C++ oder Delphi gedacht, aber da bin ich dummerweise komplett raus. hab das Jahre nicht mehr gemacht und jetzt fallen mir die einfachsten Sachen nciht mehr ein.
aber gabs da nicht mal ein kleines Programm, ein paar kb groß, dass man von HTML aus starten konnte und system sowie Browserunabhängig war?
Wir hatten mal sowas genutzt, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her... Mir fällt nur der Name nciht ein


----------



## fish-guts (24. März 2005)

Moin

 für Webdesign kannste c++ gleich wieder vergessen. Das wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.

 Versuch doch mal, ein Java Applet zu machen.

 Grüsse FG


----------

